# AMAZING video.



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well... I'm sorry I gonna be very harsh here (and all my comments are not related to the OP at all)....

First, I agree she's WAY too big for that pony. And frankly I don't get how she doesn't understand it herself. IMO it's something pretty close to abuse. 

And second, some stuff she's doing are extremely stupid. :shock: Especially considering bunch of beginners and kids watching that and probably thinking "cool! why not to try that with my own horse!". 

P.S. I do remember discussions here about Nevzorov methods she's using (too lazy to do some search). From this clip looks like he doesn't teach such things as "common sense". :?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The girl probably doesn't wiegh 120 lbs and the pony is probably 4-500lbs. I don't think it's abuse in any way. The pony doesn't appear to be foundered and he is deffinately well broke regardless of the methods she used so the pony is better off than 80% of ponies. She is tall and looks funny riding the pony but the pony seems to be carrying her just fine. 

Perhaps we need to think about the term abuse before we throw it at people.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

i agree shes way too big for the pony but he looks okay carrying her. i just hope she isn't riding him every day like that...

he looks like merry legs !! (from black beauty)


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

oh brother stocky lil ponies like that have no problem carring that weight


----------



## Amberley (Dec 20, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> i agree shes way too big for the pony but he looks okay carrying her. i just hope she isn't riding him every day like that...
> 
> *he looks like merry legs !!* (from black beauty)


I was sooooo thinking that when I first saw it!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Agreed with kevinshorses. Just because someone looks silly on a pony, does not automatically make them to big or abusive. This isn't someone who weighs 100lbs riding a miniature horse. She's tall, but so is Shay-la and she regularly broke in 13hh ponies. She looks ridiculous because she's 5'10" and all legs but she's 120lbs on a good day. Not one of those ponies had a single problem carrying her, and due to an experienced adult training them, all went on to good homes as very useful and trustworthy children's mounts which is ultimately what you want.

Very cute video and kudos to her on all her hard work.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Horse suppose to carry up to 20% of own weight, right? And even that depends on horse's build (some may go over it, some under). From what I see I do NOT think it's under 20%. And horse is pretty slim build. So I still stand my opinion - it's way too much on that horse.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i am a follower of this girl on youtube. and that welsh pony Karin is fabulous!! that weight is definatly not to much for a pony as ponies are built to carry more weight as that was what they were originally bred to do. this girl trained and broke this pont for her younger sister.. who also rides bareback and bridless as a 2 and 3 year old. go look at the rest of her videos then come back and say that.. the little girl can rear and make it bow and with a saddle and helmet and bridle she can gallop and jump the horse as well. that pony is highly trained and it needed an adult rider to do so. sorry if i seem rude but i am voicing my opinion. that horse and both girls adult and 3 year are great and the pony is in perfect condition. so i think it's absolutly fine. i have to agree with Kevin.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

lilkitty90 said:


> that pony is highly trained and *it needed an adult rider* to do so.


I'd really recommend to look at Lizzie (one-hand girl performing with Tommie Turvey) Meet Lizzy


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

look up lucas the worlds smartest horse on you tube. there are 5 videos. now THAT is a bond.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw this a while ago. If you're not a professional, teaching your horse to rear is stupid. Most people consider it a dangerous vice and it pretty much destroys the horse's marketablility if you ever had to sell it. I know I would never buy a horse that rears, either as a vice or on command. I would certainly never put a little kid on a horse like that.

It's just a bunch of circus tricks. I don't see why I would ever need my horse to do most of that stuff. She needs a bigger pony, too.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Geez, some people on here are really hostile and critical. Goodness.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

i just wish i could do that!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> I saw this a while ago. If you're not a professional, teaching your horse to rear is stupid. Most people consider it a dangerous vice and it pretty much destroys the horse's marketablility if you ever had to sell it. I know I would never buy a horse that rears, either as a vice or on command. I would certainly never put a little kid on a horse like that.
> 
> It's just a bunch of circus tricks. I don't see why I would ever need my horse to do most of that stuff. She needs a bigger pony, too.


I fail to understand this mentality entirely. How is what she is doing any different then what anyone else does? This is HER passion. Training a horse to jump is nothing but a circus trick - unless you hit Grand Prix, you dish out whackloads of money to win nothing but a piece of ribbon. Trick training has just as much professional merit as any discipline - she could be hired by rodeos as a show, she could use her tricks to evolve into a more dependable mount, she could use her skill as a trainer to teach things like tricks or even help people develop better manners in their horses.

I don't see why my horse would ever need to know how to chase a cow - does that make cutting a circus trick? How many cutting show horses actually use their skill on an open range to work cattle farms?

I understand not wanting to trick train your own horse, but I don't see why it's necessary to look down on someone who finds their enjoyment in doing this as opposed to Dressage or cutting for example.


----------



## ZiggyKlepto (Aug 23, 2009)

Some of it looks awesome, but I couldn't get over the picture at the beginning with her laying on her belly under the horse. Trick training is all well and good, but let's be reasonable... that has a lot of potential to go very wrong and the poor girl will have no way to get out in time.

And while I have no problem with her riding the pony, she does seem a bit big to be having the pony rear while she's on her back...


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow! That girl should be very proud of what she has done with that pony. You can see the huge amount of trust between them. Amazing. I dont think she is too big, personally, the pony doesnt look to be in any discomfort carrying her or jumping for that matter! Awesome vid, thanks for posting!!!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Tricks have alot of usefulness.. My horse can bow so I don't have use a mounting block.. if I drop my whip he can pick it up for me... ect. He does lot more than that but to me it all goes to flexibility and suppleness. I don't think its that bad to teach that small of a pony to rear.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

OMG why.... whyyy does everyone look at the negitive! Its ridiculous...

EVERY post about a nice bond between horse and human, or had to do with NH in itself has been put down! 

Starting look at the positive in things my gosh! Yes the girl is tall but that little pony is having NO problem carrying her! Also the stuff shes teaching that little pony shows the strenth of the bond and relationship, im sorry if others think its stupid or what have you.. I garentee if you could do it with your horse you would be dang proud! Its not her problem if other careless kids go try that with there horses. People on this forum always say keep an open mind.. well half of you aren't showing a very open mind to this kind of stuff. Everyone has a reason to train their horses different things. 

Im sick of only seeing negitive comments on posts like these..

Im glad to see the few that do appricate this type of stuff 

I can slide off my horses neck, and rear end. I can climb underneath her, and she can bow and open doors and a bunch of other stuff... I can see pretty good reasons I would want to be able to climb under my horse or maybe side off the neck or rump... even opening doors is useful... Bowing is nice too for certin situations. Theres an arguement on everything about why you would teach a horse certin things.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd love to hear the "usefulness" of laying under sitting horse. :lol: 

People can have different opinions - whether they are positive or negative, and I see nothing wrong sharing those opinions. You may argue if you disagree with something said, but calling it ridiculous sounds pretty childish. Especially considering noone tried to offend in this discussion.


----------



## ZiggyKlepto (Aug 23, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> OMG why.... whyyy does everyone look at the negitive! Its ridiculous...
> 
> EVERY post about a nice bond between horse and human, or had to do with NH in itself has been put down!
> 
> ...


I guess I don't see the point of any of what you said, sorry. I'd think it wouldn't feel too good to have a human sliding off your neck. Going under a horse will always be potentially dangerous, and has nothing to do with having a good bond or well-trained horse. Stuff happens and even the best horse can spook. My horse, Bandit, opens things just great without any training and having to deal with the little rascal makes me wonder why anyone would want to _teach_ a horse to do that. Bowing is great, but there's a difference between teaching a horse to bow, and tricks like rearing which really should just stay in the circus ring and movies.

I'm not being negative towards this girl or the bond with her pony. It's wonderful that a 14 year old could accomplish so much with her pony! I like 95% of this video. I'm just pointing out the bits that troubled me - the pictures I wished she had left out. I imagine she'll have neat videos up with her jumping a horse that's a bit more appropriate for her size someday too.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Horse suppose to carry up to 20% of own weight, right? And even that depends on horse's build (some may go over it, some under). From what I see I do NOT think it's under 20%. And horse is pretty slim build. So I still stand my opinion - it's way too much on that horse.



Then no one would be riding horses. The average QH weight about 1000 lbs. The average person is about 200lbs plus the saddle. So you are over that right there. Have yet to see an average QH have a problem carrying even an over average person.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> I saw this a while ago. If you're not a professional, teaching your horse to rear is stupid. Most people consider it a dangerous vice and it pretty much destroys the horse's marketablility if you ever had to sell it. I know I would never buy a horse that rears, either as a vice or on command. I would certainly never put a little kid on a horse like that.
> 
> It's just a bunch of circus tricks. I don't see why I would ever need my horse to do most of that stuff. She needs a bigger pony, too.


When i bought sonny he reared on command and even when you didnt tell him to. It is an AWFUL trick. It took me 3 months to get him to stop. He is great now but i agree it is a stupid trick. Also i put little kids on my horse but he would never rear now so ya. He is amazing now lol.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

oh you guys! She will probably NEVER want to sell that pony, so why would she care about marketability because it is taught to rear. this girl is havign fun with her pony, unless this is physically hurting you in some way then why dont you just be happy for her?!?! 

jessabel: if only proffesionals were aloud to try things like this...THERE WOULD BE NO PROFFECIONALS! you have to try this out and practice stuff before ou can become any good at it, and therefore become a proffesional.

I can garentee to you this pony loves this more then actually working, i doubt she will ever sell this horse, so shes not worrying about marketability! 

ziggyklepto: sliding off a horses neck is actually EXTEREMLY usefull... when you fall off your horse would you feel better if the hrose freaked out and stomped on you and stuff, or would you rather slide off the horses neck and butt once or twice so that the horsedidnt get freaked out when you DID fall off???? i slide under my horses belly all the time when i do wraps and stuff, shes fine, its not hurting you that that girl is sliding uner her horses belly, so why do you care?

please dont bash someone who is having fun bonding with their horse unless it is physically hurting you, then you shouldnt care


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Then no one would be riding horses. The average QH weight about 1000 lbs. *The average person is about 200lbs plus the saddle. *So you are over that right there. Have yet to see an average QH have a problem carrying even an over average person.


Let me put big HMMMMMM here.... Lol!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Let me put big HMMMMMM here.... Lol!


Note the word AVERAGE. I am 5'10 and weigh in at 190lbs. My trainer is about my height and is probably over 200lbs. I can show you more riders over the 200lbs as I can under it. So on average that would be about right.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Note the word AVERAGE. I am 5'10 and weigh in at 190lbs. My trainer is about my height and is probably over 200lbs. I can show you more riders over the 200lbs as I can under it. So on average that would be about right.


Never mind, nrhareiner.  I was thinking about female riders not guys when I wrote my comment. There are much more riding females around and most of them are certainly under 200 lbs even with the cloth and saddle.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Never mind, nrhareiner.  I was thinking about female riders not guys when I wrote my comment. There are much more riding females around and most of them are certainly under 200 lbs even with the cloth and saddle.



I fit into the female riding. Also what dose it matter. I also know A LOT of females who are not under 200lbs. One of my friends is about 6 feet and my weight and see rides a mare that is the size of my reiners in H/J and Dressage. 

I agree that there are a lot of riders under that weight but again when you add in saddles and such you are still up there around the 200lbs weight. Especially on reiners. Average saddle weighs about 30-35lbs some are more. Average reiner is about 800-900lbs


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, the 20% rule is quite silly. Weight has virtually nothing to do with how large of a rider a horse can handle. It may be a broad indication - obviously a 200lb person probably shouldn't be riding an animal that's 600lbs because it's a given that it's a very small pony like this one. But the vast majority of stock horses are relatively small animals, and a LOT of those ropers and steer wrestlers are between 200-300lbs.

Another indication to me is that this pony is obviously old - the stature, the coat color. And this girl has likely invested many years into her. If she's still this limber and not having any issues carrying her, I think the point is a bit moot.

Arabians are a good example - designed to carry weight. If we went by the 20% rule, then my Arab should have broken down years ago as she's 900lbs when she's fat and I'm 182lbs now after losing 12lbs. And full grown men topping 200+ pounds ride Arabs constantly. Their bone structure is nowhere near as delicate as it looks.

And ironically, I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) that for all their size, Drafts actually have a somewhat delicate bone structure. Extremely obese people think a Draft is best for carrying them, but I believe a big sturdy moose of a stock horse is much better equipped to handle the weight then a Draft. They carry so much weight on their frame already from being enormous, that adding a 400 pound rider isn't helpful to them at all.

Haha, anyway, kitten_Val has a good point, it's all a difference of opinion. I personally think this rider has displaying full capability of being able to train a rear and as for laying under her belly - well, with a pony this well trained, it's probably likely you'd have a much better chance killing yourself riding a cross country course then she has of getting hurt, so why is one acceptable and one isn't? We risk our lives constantly on horses, whether we're doing things "dangerously" or not. 

I think it's a good thing actually - our horses are all trained to stand while we crawl under them and between their legs, and grab their trails, etc. Why? To prevent serious injury when a wayward child may run beneath them or pet their belly or do something they don't realize is wrong. And we have enough small children come to the farm that it's already served it's purpose many times


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I guess I'm somewhat over-concerned about the weight on horse (always been). My qh is ranch bred 14'3'' and pretty wide (not really sure how much she weights though), and even then I worry at times I'm too much of rider for her (I'm 5'9 and something around 150 lbs). Same goes for my paint who is taller but slim built. 

MacabreMikolaj, I beileve you are correct. I read too while back that drafts despite their "big" appearance are pretty delicate and not the best horses for really heavy people.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Its HER horse and she can do whatever she wants with it...If shes wants to lay under her horses,let her ! 
Jeez,people are quick to judge.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

lacyloo said:


> Its HER horse and she can do whatever she wants with it...If shes wants to lay under her horses,let her !
> Jeez,people are quick to judge.



I do not think the concern is with her and HER horse but what others who see this who might not understand the training that goes into being able to do that who might try it and get hurt.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> I do not think the concern is with her and HER horse but what others who see this who might not understand the training that goes into being able to do that who might try it and get hurt.


Oh okay


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Well thats there own stupidity. IMO


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Another good reason to be able to slide under you horses belly is say your horse is stuck between something and you happen to be between the horse and the wall and neither one can move and you only option is to go under the horse.  

Neck.. say the horse is stuck in deep mud or something and you know you can slide off horses neck and get over to teh dry area and be able to help pull your horse out [and yes this happened to a friend but she couldnt side off the horses neck so she had to get into the mud and practically got stuck herself.].... and yeah just like ridergirl said.. if you fall off from the neck the horse will less likely to freak out and stomp all over you.

Opening doors.. gate opening so you dont have to reach over much more then to lock and unlock it. 

There are reasons for everything.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> I do not think the concern is with her and HER horse but what others who see this who might not understand the training that goes into being able to do that who might try it and get hurt.


Exactly. Unfortunately too many people with little experience with horses may think how sweet it is and why not to try it. I've seen lots of beginner owners at the barn who tried to do the stupid (and unsafe) things just because they saw it somewhere or heard about it (without actually understanding that any trick requires training as well as some equipment is not appropriate for the person who can barely ride).

And while I agree with HorsesAreForever that it's your problem if you are an idiot, I think it's applicable only to adults and not kids.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is not just trick training. I see in in just about everything. Heck I see people fencing their horses b/c they THINK that is how you teach them to stop b/c that is what they see reiners doing and the horse slides 35 feet. Good way to get hurt and your horse seriously hurt.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> It is not just trick training. I see in in just about everything. Heck I see people fencing their horses b/c they THINK that is how you teach them to stop b/c that is what they see reiners doing and the horse slides 35 feet. Good way to get hurt and your horse seriously hurt.


What do you mean by "fencing"? Running into fence? :shock:

Oh, sorry for hijacking the post. nrhareiner, do you give reining lessons as well in your place? Do you also suppose to lope for an hour before doing actual reining (like cutting people do)?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Fencing is a technique that you run all the way to the fence and the fence stops the horse. It serves several things. One it gets the horse to brake in the middle when they stop. However even more important it keeps the horse from scotching on their run down. If your horse THINKS it should run all the way to the fence then they will not be thinking Oh I am going to stop here or maybe here. No weight Here. SO it keeps them honest.

As for loping. I personally do not as my horses are well finished. Some trainer or riders do if they have young fresh horses. Just like anything each horse is different. A lot of it is to get the horse well warmed up so they do not get hurt also.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, I see. My paint would probably just try to clear the fence if run into (she did it once in fact). 

It's interesting enough, because they cutting barn I used to go had finished horses (one in teens, competed heavily, etc.). However the owner still required us to lope them till they are all sweaty to "run the edge" off. If they were not loped "enough" he was very unhappy.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Keep in mind that these horses both cutter and reiners MUST be in excellent shape to compete. When I am showing my reiners they get lopped several hours a day even after they are finished. The horse NEEDS to be in great shape and be able to work or they will get hurt. So when you are competing some need to be lopped down as they really only need to work for under 3 min in the ring so it is a fine line. They need to be in excellent shape but also need to be worked down a bit before they show but still need to have the wind to work.

At shows I lope about 20-30 min. and also in that time work on stopping and fencing and turns. After that I like to be able to finish that about 5-10 min before I hit the ring. That way they are warmed up well but also have their wind back. The better shape they are in the better they will work in the ring. Also keep in mind that a reining class is about 4-5 min of lopping stopping and working so again a fit horse is very much needed. 

Again there is a fine line between needed work and over worked.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL about the fencing. Chance would probably try clear it as well! She cleared a 6' round pen panel when I first got her almost 2 years ago. O.O!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

HorsesAreForever said:


> LOL about the fencing. Chance would probably try clear it as well! She cleared a 6' round pen panel when I first got her almost 2 years ago. O.O!


That's better than Ben, he'd most likely try going through it!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL! 

There so accident prone its funny xD


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That is my point. You do not just start fencing there is a lot of training that goes first. Te my stallion has cleared 5 foot fence with no problems. However he also has no problems fencing either. It is not something you just do.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Personally I think the communication between this pony and the handler is amazing; much more impressive than alot of young handlers I have experience with. The kids I work with aren't even interested in the relationship aspect between the horses and them; they just want to groom them, take 'em for a walk, and put them away. 

Ponies were bred to be small but extremely thrifty; think about it...look at many of the pony breeds; they are, in their own countries of origin, carrying ADULT riders much heavier than this young lady. They are much stronger than horses, because thats how they were bred. Look in any reputable horse book, or do some research, and you'll find that alot of pony breeds aren't just for 'kids'. They were bred as work horses, just in a smaller package! I had a shetland mare when I was little (6-9 years old), and she could pack an adult rider all day, and still have more energy at the end of the day than the horses we rode with (on her '****y' days, another adult would get on her, rather than put me in danger of being hurt). She wouldn't even break a sweat!


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

One phrase comes to mind when I read this: Everyone's a critic.
Jeez people, lay off. Everyone's so **** judgmental. The pony looks fine to me, and quite frankly I'm jealous of the bond that girl has with that pony. I really hope to have something like that with my horse someday, and if I feel the need to lay under him, that's my decision, just like it is the girl's in the video.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Well... I'm sorry I gonna be very harsh here (and all my comments are not related to the OP at all)....
> 
> First, I agree she's WAY too big for that pony. And frankly I don't get how she doesn't understand it herself. IMO it's something pretty close to abuse.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think this girl's size is an issue. The pony is a good size and this girl is absolutely tiny, not to mention she doesn't ever use any tack which is would be quite comfortable for this pony and he looks quite happy doing what he is doing.

As for training and showing what she can do, I think it's pretty neat. The pony is extremely well trained and obviously well broke and worked with past beyond anything you and I will ever get(unless we were to work with our horses the same way she has done with her equine friend). 

There was nothing that she did in that video that overly dangerous. She did things that she knew were safe for and her horse. I'm sure I could say the exact same thing about your driving, or the way you ride your horse just because of how you are doing it. What is safe for one person may not be for the next but it doesn't necerally mean that it's something that is dangerous for anyone to do. 

If you start taking some ridiculous risks doing things that are VERY obviously dangerous then it's a different story.

I think that video was absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Her feet are literally dragging on the ground, ha ha.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What a bond! Sometime you can't use a formula and just have to judge by the horse/pony. That pony is not struggling, the kid is tall but looks under 100lbs soaking wet. Besides, the pony is probably AT LEAST 500 lbs.

I love how sweet and curious the pony is!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

M2G, I'd be careful to judge anyone's driving, riding or bonding with the horse without actually seeing the videos or pics. If you disagree with me - feel free to bring the arguments, but there is no need to bash about my horses or me just because you disagree. Sorry. 

Anyway, I'm off this discussion.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> M2G, I'd be careful to judge anyone's driving, riding or bonding with the horse without actually seeing the videos or pics. If you disagree with me - feel free to bring the arguments, but there is no need to bash about my horses or me just because you disagree. Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off this discussion.


sorry but, i didnt here her say anything mean... i think she meant that no matter how you ride,drive or bond with your horse, people can find at least one thing wrong with it, even if theres nothing wrong with it too you, because people just have different veiws on whats ok and whats bad. i dont think M2G ment it specifically for JUST you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ridergirl23 said:


> sorry but, i didnt here her say anything mean... i think she meant that no matter how you ride,drive or bond with your horse, *people can find at least one thing wrong with it, even if theres nothing wrong with it too you, because people just have different veiws on whats ok and whats bad.* i dont think M2G ment it specifically for JUST you.


Well, actually I don't mind when people pointing out to me something they find to be unsafe or stupid or dangerous or just a better way to do something (whether it's related to my horses or my driving or anything else I do). _When they give the reason why they think so_ of course. If it's indeed something to think about I just take it into account and reconsider my position. I don't always agree, but in some cases I'm very grateful for the comment/advise/concern. 

I just don't get why expressing the not-all-sugar-and-honey opinion on this forum (of course I'm not talking about people being plain rude or offensive) make people go after you, then your horses, then your life position, etc. It happens all the time in Breeding and Critique section, sometime even in Picture section, and now here as well.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> It happens all the time in Breeding and Critique section, sometime even in Picture section, and now here as well.


Dear, it's everywhere. Impossible to get away from it. If there are people, there's going to be stupidity.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Well... I'm sorry I gonna be very harsh here (and all my comments are not related to the OP at all)....
> 
> First, I agree she's WAY too big for that pony. And frankly I don't get how she doesn't understand it herself. IMO it's something pretty close to abuse.
> 
> ...


You are being too strong in your disapproval. Ponies are a lot tougher than you think.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> M2G, I'd be careful to judge anyone's driving, riding or bonding with the horse without actually seeing the videos or pics. If you disagree with me - feel free to bring the arguments, but there is no need to bash about my horses or me just because you disagree. Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off this discussion.


My apology, it's not how it was meant. It was a general statement about the situation. That comment was for anyone not specifically to you. I have never seen, met or even talked to you in person. There is no way I would know this, disregard.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Watching this video reminded me of a trainer I used to ride with and her pony, Grey Pony. (Creative name. I know.)
When teaching the young kids how to handle horses on the ground, she would bring out her Pony. First she would show them all the basics, but she would not use a lead rope. (The little kids had to, don't worry.) Then she would show off her little tricks with Grey Pony, and when he did things wrong you could really see this connection between them. At one point she tried to get him to come when called and he was being silly and just running away. She stood, hands on hips, glaring at him. This would normally get him to do what she wanted fairly quickly, but he was being stubborn. She goes behind him and hugs his butt and pushes him towards where she just was, with the occasional "Move your skinny butt!" They were so close that she could basically do whatever she wanted to this pony and he wouldn't budge cause he liked her.
This pony in the video seems to love the girl, and its really magical to watch, even if what she's doing isn't the most safe thing in the world. Being a close age to this girl makes me wish I had grown up on a farm instead of in suburban New Jersey. Dangerous or not, what this girl does is amazing!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Just from a personal point of view, I find this a lot LESS dangerous then the rider who's in a full body protector with proper riding clothes and an approved helmet riding an animal they have difficulty controlling. Sometimes it makes me really curious why people find certain things dangerous. Because it goes against what we've been taught? I look at all situations logically. This pony is well trained and the likelihood of her spooking and stepping on the girl is a lot less likely then the injury going to be caused doing day to day activities on a lesser trained horse even with all the equipment in the world. We don't have equipment to save from broken necks and broken bones and severed arteries, so I much prefer seeing someone doing some amazing training on an animal as opposed to someone who believes a helmet will always save their life and get careless because of it.

Also, it's understandable we don't want people learning this is ok without proper training, however if you're taking all your training advice from YouTube, I think you have bigger things to worry about in life. If you're that easily swayed by an online unapproved video, I really think you're going to get hurt regardless of what you do.

No offense to anyone, just my personal opinion from spending a lifetime with horses. It's a dangerous activity regardless of how you hash it, but there are more ways to protect yourself then just a helmet or avoiding certain activites at all costs. I think proper training is the most foolproof way to avoid injury, regardless of what sort of training it is.


----------

